
The Risks of Water Insecurity - pseudolus
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-risks-of-water-insecurity/
======
artwr
While the article mostly provides a few links, it's a topic that is worth
looking at a little bit.

There is a lot to discover, from the fact that the water quality in the US as
a whole is not great for a first world nation and the fact that some areas in
the US where people actually live have water which is actually dangerous to
consume (Flint).

Did you know that the several aqueducts in California carry naturally
occurring asbestos and may be responsible for cancers
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7395855](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7395855))
?

